# 60X Custom Strings $60TYD SALE!!!!!!



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We have decided to once again run our popular $60TYD money order only sale. As of right now the sale will run the month of October but if we get buried with orders we may end the sale(or extend) as needed. Here's the scoop. A full string and cable set (3 piece max) in 452x for any bow will be $60tyd as long as the order is paid for with a usps postal money order. 5 piece sets for bows such as mathews monsters, dartons, alpines etc would be $80tyd. This offer is only good on Archerytalk orders. Ebay and website orders are still normal pricing. Orders will be processed in the order they are received in. No work will be started until payment is received. Build time on these can vary anywhere from 2 days to 3 weeks. When sending payment be sure to include a note with the following information or we will return the payment. 
Name and address
Bow make and model
String and cable lengths
String colors

Money orders can be sent to
Brad Patsy
1047 SR 268
Cowansville, Pa 16218


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

This is a great deal.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up for a great deal!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

One great set of strings wouldn't pass up this deal. Thanks Brad


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Anyone needing strings check this out.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

bump


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Great deal on strings don't miss out.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Awesome custom strings.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Great deal


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Check out the ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Bump for 60x.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

You can also check out the ebay store at http://stores.ebay.com/60xarrowsnstrings 
for great deals.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

As of today build time is running under a week. Get your orders in before the rut hits. I have a feeling that production may slow down a bit come nov 1.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Back up


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Great deal on awesome strings. MO going out tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Getting close to the end for this great deal.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

Can I preorder before you have specs? How much more for Trophy materials?


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Great string.s , been shootin mine for a week now, very happy, great quality, gotta new customer


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Upgrades are trophy $5, floating yoke $5, 5 piece sets(monster, darton, etc) $20 We can take preorders or we've had a couple purchase strings and just get on a waiting list for when the time comes.


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt for 60X


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt for 60X, great deals here!


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Brad,
Are you using SX2 from Brownell yet? Thoughts and opinions please?
I think that I'd like a set for my Stealth II. Alittle more speed and a little 
more quiet. Let me know.
I love your workmanship, top quality!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Right now we have no plans to use the new Brownell or BCY materials for at least 6 months. While we have played with both and see nothing bad about them I have a couple reasons for this. First off I don't like to be a guinea pig for new stuff. We tried another material without putting it through the proper trials and it really came back to bit us. Secondly the 452x and trophy that we're using is working so well I see no reason to change. We get about 2 warranty issues a month out of 500-700 sets so I'm thrilled with those statisics.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

How do I put my order in? Through pm or website?


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

I'm guessing pm from the original post. Should have read that again. I assume the sale is still running?


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

We have decided to once again run our popular $60TYD money order only sale. As of right now the sale will be extended but if we get buried with orders we may end the sale(or extend) as needed. Here's the scoop. A full string and cable set (3 piece max) in 452x for any bow will be $60tyd as long as the order is paid for with a usps postal money order. 5 piece sets for bows such as mathews monsters, dartons, alpines etc would be $80tyd. This offer is only good on Archerytalk orders. Ebay and website orders are still normal pricing. Orders will be processed in the order they are received in. No work will be started until payment is received. Build time on these can vary anywhere from 2 days to 3 weeks. When sending payment be sure to include a note with the following information or we will return the payment. 
Name and address
Bow make and model
String and cable lengths
String colors

Money orders can be sent to
Brad Patsy
1047 SR 268
Cowansville, Pa 16218


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt for 60X check the sale out!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

sale still going on at least 2 more weeks


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

best strings out there, take advantage of this sale!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Bump for great string maker.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

best strings out there, take advantage of this sale!


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hope the sale is going well. I know your really busy.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

sale is on until the end of the year


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump...running right around 2 weeks build time


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Brad,your string set was dead on the money and had to add zero twists. Nice work.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

x-finder said:


> Brad,your string set was dead on the money and had to add zero twists. Nice work.


Glad to hear it. Every now and then I get lucky :wink:


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump for monday morning


----------



## vortexkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

Bud like your strings i have ordered several in the past. Please send me your address i would like to send you a money order for a set.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## southokiesling (Aug 8, 2011)

you guys still running your string sale.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Yup until at least the first of the year


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## XxNemesisFTWxX (Jul 7, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks again for the strings and cables. My first time buying strings and cables (being my second bow and not even been a year since starting archery) and having you get them to me in a pretty timely fashion (3 weeks. Was apart of the Black Friday crowd). Here are some pics after I got them installed today. I know I will be back when I need new strings and cables.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

last day


----------

